# Autónomo TRADE : IRPF, IVA y otras cosas...



## virginia (14 May 2012)

Buenos días a todos y todas,

Tengo un par de preguntas sobre un tema nuevo para mi, el autónomo TRADE (Trabajador Autónomo Económicamente Dependiente). 

El viernes pasado, hice una entrevista en una "start-up" en el sector de la informática que ya tiene 45 trabajadores, pero todos como autónomos TRADE. La responsable de RRHH me dijo claramente que era para ahorrarse todas las cargas salariales, ya que la empresa es muy joven todavia. 
Cuando la RRHH me preguntó mi rango salarial, respondí pensando en un contrato indefinido.

Siempre he estado empleada, nunca autónomo y he empezado a mirar un poco como funciona con el tema del IRPF y del IVA que se puede desgravar. 

Tomando un caso concreto como ejemplo :
- Empleada, mi sueldo es de 25 000€ bruto / año. Con un IRPF de 16%, sé que voy a cobrar mas o menos 1615€ neto al mes.
- Ahora, si me doy de alta como autónomo, con los mismos ingresos anuales (en realidad la empresa te hace facturas mensuales en lugar de nóminas), que voy a cobrar exactamente al final del mes ?

He visto que el IRPF llega a los 20% para los autónomos y que se tiene que pagar la seguridad social por mes (algo como 250/300€ ?), pero se puede desgravar cositas como el móvil, el adsl. 

No sé si vale la pena aceptar la oferta para cobrar el mismo sueldo y no tener la posibilidad de desarrollar mucho tu proprio negocio, ya que TRADE = _"del que dependen económicamente por percibir de él, al menos, el 75 por ciento de sus ingresos por rendimientos de trabajo y de actividades económicas o profesionales."_. 

Es como ser empleado pero sin tener los derechos del trabajador : como funciona para el paro, enfermedades, jubilación ?

Que opináis vosotros ? Alguien que tenga experiencias similares que me pueda ayudar ?

Muchas gracias !

Un saludo,
Virginia


----------



## pipoapipo (14 May 2012)

hablo por hablar, pq no soy autonomo, pero me suena (sin saber tus costes fijos) que para ganar lo q ganas ahora al mes, deberias facturar minimo unos 3000 euros al mes

es decir, 3000 euros brutos de los q se irian restando cotizaciones, alquileres, ss, etc

ahora si se cubre si caes enfermo o paro, pero claro, es pagando mas de ss 

creo q como mujer tendrias ayudas y desgravaciones q los hombres no tenemos

no puedes hablar con alguno de los autonomos q ellos tienen?


----------



## Lorca83 (14 May 2012)

hola, puedes decirme por privado cuales serian tus funciones a realizar en la empresa? y a que se dedica la startup?

es impresionante, miles de personas tienen que hacerse autonomos para poder trabajar


----------



## Enterao (14 May 2012)

evidentemente es peor estar de pseudo-autonomo que de empleado.pero si no tienes otra cosa te toca tragar...


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (14 May 2012)

virginia dijo:


> Buenos días a todos y todas,
> 
> Tengo un par de preguntas sobre un tema nuevo para mi, el autónomo TRADE (Trabajador Autónomo Económicamente Dependiente).
> 
> ...



Para ser Trade tienes que cumplir esto.

La Ley 20/2007, de 11 de julio, regula también la figura del Trabajador Autónomo Económicamente Dependiente, señalando que se consideran tales a aquellos que realizan una actividad económica o profesional a título lucrativo y de forma habitual, personal, directa y predominante para una persona física o jurídica, denominada cliente, del que dependen económicamente por percibir de él, al menos, el 75% de sus ingresos por rendimientos de trabajo y de actividades económicas o profesionales.

Además, deben cumplirse los siguientes requisitos:

- No tener a su cargo trabajadores por cuenta ajena.

- No contratar ni subcontratar parte o toda la actividad con terceros.

- No ejecutar su actividad de manera indiferenciada con los demás trabajadores que presten servicios laborales por cuenta del cliente.

- Disponer de infraestructura productiva y material propios cuando sean relevantes económicamente.

- Desarrollar su actividad con criterios organizativos propios, sin perjuicio de las indicaciones técnicas que pueda recibir de su cliente.

- Percibir una contraprestación económica en función del resultado de su actividad y asumiendo el riesgo y ventura de aquella. 


Y en el momento que vayas a una oficina y utilices medios de otra empresa ya no eres Trade, serás un falso autónomo. O sea, estarás a las órdenes de un mandamás sin independencia propia.

Yo cumplo todos los requisitos porque trabajo desde casa, tengo infraestructura propia y no tengo trabajadores por cuenta ajena.

Por cierto mis consejos.

Diles que les vas a facturar tú, que no te facturen ellos. No es tan complicado facturar, es descargarse un modelo rellenarlo y comprarse un sello de caucho.

Si te das de alta de autónomo por primera vez como profesional te beneficias de una tributación del 7% del IRPF durante el año en curso y los dos siguientes, luego es del 15%, los que tributan al 20% son el resto de actividades, generalmente los comercios.

Si quieres ganar 1500 netos tendrás que calcularte tu precio por hora de trabajo, diferenciar si es hora extra o no, o día no laboral.

para ganar 1500 sería:

1500 + coste del RETA (254,12. mínimo) + 7% irpf = 1859.12

Este coste lo divides por el número de horas laborales mensuales a jornadas de 8 horas y sacas el precio hora.

1859.12 / 160 horas mensuales = 11.61 euros.

Tu factura mensual va a ser 1859.12 de base imponible + IVA del 18% = *2193.76 euros.*

Ahora tú evalua las condiciones que deseas y aplicas las mismas cuentas.

Añade al principio tus costes de transporte y medios mensuales y ten en cuenta que todos estos costes te los puedes desgravar o bien restar en tú declaración del IVA trimestral a partir de la fecha en la que te des de alta de autónomo.

Y si puedes trabajar desde casa mejor. Hoy en día currar desde casa y cobrar al mes es lo mejor que nos puede pasar. En mi caso yo voy con pagarés y es otro rollo diferente.

Suerte.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (14 May 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> hablo por hablar, pq no soy autonomo, pero me suena (sin saber tus costes fijos) que para ganar lo q ganas ahora al mes, deberias facturar minimo unos 3000 euros al mes
> 
> es decir, 3000 euros brutos de los q se irian restando cotizaciones, alquileres, ss, etc
> 
> ...



Con 3000 euros si se los aceptan y el trabajo es estable puede decidir cotizar por el máximo de la base mínima (840 euros) y tener todas las ventajas de un trabajador por cuenta ajena, desempleo, enfermedad, etc...


----------



## virginia (14 May 2012)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> Y en el momento que vayas a una oficina y utilices medios de otra empresa ya no eres Trade, serás un falso autónomo. O sea, estarás a las órdenes de un mandamás sin independencia propia.



Muy interesante tu respuesta, Andriu_ZGZ, gracias 

Al final, el problema que veo aquí es que voy a ser autónomo, pero sin ninguna independencia ! En la entrevista, me dijeron que tendré que trabajar muchas horas (sobrentendido, mucho más que los 40h legales ...) y por eso, supongo que quieren facturar ellos y no dejar el autónomo hacer sus facturas con las horas extras.... Tampoco me parece que te dejan trabajar de casa.

Ahora, estoy empleada y busco otra cosa porque mi trabajo no me gusta, pero estoy pagada al final del mes y no quiero cambiar para cobrar menos o hacer trapiches así.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Enterao (14 May 2012)

podrias intentar convencerlos de que te haces autonoma independiente no trade ...


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (14 May 2012)

virginia dijo:


> Muy interesante tu respuesta, Andriu_ZGZ, gracias
> 
> Al final, el problema que veo aquí es que voy a ser autónomo, pero sin ninguna independencia ! En la entrevista, me dijeron que tendré que trabajar muchas horas (sobrentendido, mucho más que los 40h legales ...) y por eso, supongo que quieren facturar ellos y no dejar el autónomo hacer sus facturas con las horas extras.... Tampoco me parece que te dejan trabajar de casa.
> 
> ...



No dejes un trabajo en el que te paguen íntegra la seguridad social y cobres a final de mes.

Si no te interesa el trabajo, les dices que quieres ser autónoma independiente y que mi precio es este.


----------



## Lorca83 (15 May 2012)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> No dejes un trabajo en el que te paguen íntegra la seguridad social y cobres a final de mes.
> 
> Si no te interesa el trabajo, les dices que quieres ser autónoma independiente y que mi precio es este.



Exacto. Hoy en dia un trabajo, remunerado, con alta en SS, cotizando.... es oro puro amiga

tienes que aguantar!! ;-)


----------

